# Battery Light and Brake Warning Light are both on!!!



## tomsmaxima (Jul 1, 2005)

Hey all.

I was driving my Nissan Maxima 2003 GLE during usual errands before the 4th weekend and both Battery Warning Light and Brake Warning Light are ON!

I turned off the car and restarted it with no problems. For the Battery Warning Light, the owner's manual says to check the alternator belt. I did and everything looks good. For the Brake Warning Light, the manual states to check the brake fluid level. That looks fine, too. 

So, the car starts up just fine and all electrical components. The car stops when it's supposed to so I don't see anything wrong there.

Any ideas on what to do short of calling the dealer up?

Personally, I think its an electrical issue since both lights came on at the same time.

I was hoping to take day trip up to WI this weekend.

Concerned,

tomsmaxima


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

Alternator is probably dead or dying.

(that's the most likely cause, anyway...)


----------

